
C2rust – C to Rust translation, refactoring, and cross-checkin - yarapavan
https://galois.com/blog/2018/08/c2rust/
======
yarapavan
Github link ->
[https://github.com/immunant/c2rust](https://github.com/immunant/c2rust)

------
fishcake
C2rust – C to Rust translation, refactoring, and cross-checkin

